# Two Malaysian women caned under Islamic law for lesbian sex



## Darkman00 (Sep 3, 2018)

6 strokes each ... 

Lesson learned -- don't engage in lesbian sex in a car in Malaysia.

---

Two Malaysian women caned under Islamic law for lesbian sex

Two Malaysian women caned under Islamic law for lesbian sex


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Good.......


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right


It's the legal law of the land, and these women broke it and had to pay for their criminal act.   ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right
> ...



I don't care its not right. I'm all about freedom


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I don't care its not right. I'm all about freedom


Yea, freedom to engage in perversion.  ....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care its not right. I'm all about freedom
> ...



Freedom is freedom....you can't legislate morality


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

& we're supposed to believe that those sick bearded fuckers watching didn't 'get off' on the whole thing... Just like slavery, voting, buying land or firearms used to be restricted by 'the law of our land' here in the US, until enough people said to hell with it, and took a stand. I hope they Likewise take a stand... 'F' Sharia law, IMHO!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Freedom is freedom....you can't legislate morality


Really??

There are laws in America against having sex with or marrying your brother or sister or either of your parents.   ....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom is freedom....you can't legislate morality
> ...



You know where I'm coming from, just stop....or I'm going to start slamming some things Islam is against but I know Muslims do. You want that?


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Come to think of it, *I'm sure that a lot of young women aren't swooning over their perspective male counterparts*. Do I have to go into all the reasons why starting out with boyhood rape and perpetuating cycles of dysfunction, not to mention the draconian abuses, openly endorsed, meted out by males to females.  I'm sure there are a lot of women in these countries starved for intimacy who aren't getting it from 'the bearded ones'...


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Bottom line, the women knew they were engaging in a criminal act, got caught, and had to pay the price.

Hopefully, the women learned their lesson and won't continue this immoral behavior.   ....


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Bottom line, the women knew they were engaging in a criminal act, got caught, and had to pay the price.
> 
> Hopefully, the women learned their lesson and won't continue this immoral behavior.   ....


Perhaps raping prepubescent boys and hacking apart & sowing up female genitalia should be punished with even a modicum of the vociferousness that consensual intimacy is dealt with... Just saying!


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm an authority.  I worked months in Malaysia.  Almost all the women seem to be 4'1" to 5'7"?    Slim,  in jeans and open toe sandals.  Makeup, manicured toes-nails,  headscarf only.  Many are quite beautiful.  almost no fat to be found.


----------



## Darkman00 (Sep 3, 2018)

No way Malay! ))

Pics ... or it didn't happen!


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 3, 2018)

No one as come up with any sane reason for criminalizing same-sex conduct between consenting adults. The most I can get out of this is that their conduct might have occurred within sight of the public, as they were in a car. Otherwise, what does anyone's private conduct have anything to do with anyone else? Just don't do it in the road.


----------



## BigTruck (Sep 3, 2018)

Did these women not know the possible consequences of their actions?

If they knew what could happen, there’s no legitimate complaint.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

The two muslim women leaving the house without a male relative, father, brother, uncle, to escort  them was their first mistake.   ....


----------



## Darkman00 (Sep 3, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Did these women not know the possible consequences of their actions?
> 
> If they knew what could happen, there’s no legitimate complaint.


That.

Play stupid games - win stupid prizes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Sahba said:


> *Perhaps raping prepubescent boys *and hacking apart & sowing up female genitalia should be punished with even a modicum of the vociferousness that consensual intimacy is dealt with... Just saying!


True, the Catholic church should be legally held accountable for covering up these horrific crimes against children.  ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The two muslim women leaving the house without a male relative, father, brother, uncle, to escort  them was their first mistake.   ....



I don't see why people should be prisoners in their houses. The streets should be safe for the people, whether here or in Malaysia.


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > *Perhaps raping prepubescent boys *and hacking apart & sowing up female genitalia should be punished with even a modicum of the vociferousness that consensual intimacy is dealt with... Just saying!
> ...


*Sounds fine to me*, however, there is one critical distinction. U are bringing *up an exception to the rule *in Catholicism, where as I am talking about the *status quo* in Sharia law; observed in many predominantly Muslim countries.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't see why people should be prisoners in their houses. The streets should be safe for the people, whether here or in Malaysia.


Try walking in the ghetto areas of Detroit or Harlem late at night and let me know what happens?   ....


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Sahba said:


> Sounds fine to me, however, there is one critical distinction. U are bringing *up an exception to the rule *in Catholicism, where as I am talking about the *status quo* in Sharia law; observed in many predominantly Muslim countries.


Although there is nothing in the Quran mandating female circumcision. 

I have no problem with it being performed on muslim females.  .....


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why people should be prisoners in their houses. The streets should be safe for the people, whether here or in Malaysia.
> ...



Do you go out by yourself late at night to places that you suspect are unsafe?
I think that you are just sore because women walk around without men, and you want to control women's lives.


----------



## Darkman00 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > *Perhaps raping prepubescent boys *and hacking apart & sowing up female genitalia should be punished with even a modicum of the vociferousness that consensual intimacy is dealt with... Just saying!
> ...


Vatican, Catholic church = Mafia.


----------



## Lysistrata (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fine to me, however, there is one critical distinction. U are bringing *up an exception to the rule *in Catholicism, where as I am talking about the *status quo* in Sharia law; observed in many predominantly Muslim countries.
> ...


They probably have a problem with it, though. Would you like to have an invasive procedure, the only purpose for which is to deprive you of sexual pleasure for the rest of your life, and probably will interfere with your health and ability to reproduce? This procedure is the grossest form of abuse.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 3, 2018)

Darkman00 said:


> 6 strokes each ...
> 
> Lesson learned -- don't engage in lesbian sex in a car in Malaysia.
> 
> ...


Wish we had that here.


----------



## Decus (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fine to me, however, there is one critical distinction. U are bringing *up an exception to the rule *in Catholicism, where as I am talking about the *status quo* in Sharia law; observed in many predominantly Muslim countries.
> ...



How do you justify female genital mutilation?

.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I think that you are just sore because women walk around without men, and you want to control women's lives.


I'm not sore about anything.

Men by their very nature are the natural overseers and protectors of females.

And it's our duty to enforce the religious boundaries already prescribed for them.  ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you are just sore because women walk around without men, and you want to control women's lives.
> ...



We want no part of your religion. There lies your problem


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Decus said:


> How do you justify female genital mutilation?


First of all, calling it FGM is derogatory. It's female circumcision, and has been practiced for thousands of years by various peoples and ethnic / religious groups.

Besides, it's their country and culture, and should be no one else's business if they practice the ritual or not.  .....


----------



## Darkman00 (Sep 3, 2018)

All I can say those ladies are quite lucky that they didn't get caught somewhere in Iraq, Pakistan etc .... Their punishment could have been way more cruel and violent.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Darkman00 said:


> All I can say those ladies are quite lucky that they didn't get caught somewhere in Iraq, Pakistan etc .... Their punishment could have been way more cruel and violent.


Incorrect.

The prescribed punishment for lesbian behavior is flogging.  .....


----------



## Decus (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you justify female genital mutilation?
> ...



Female genital mutilation provides no advantage to the women. On the contrary it creates health risks for the women that undergo the procedure.

Why are Muslim men so afraid of female orgasms or the risk of infidelity? Give up the barbarity and try a little tenderness instead.

What is female genital mutilation?

.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


It looks like they just did.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Won't happen here....just in Muslim third world shit holes. They can keep it there


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Decus said:


> Why are Muslim men so afraid of female orgasms or the risk of infidelity? Give up the barbarity and try a little tenderness instead.


Do some research. Female circumcision doesn't stop women from enjoying sex or achieving orgasm.  ...


----------



## Decus (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Muslim men so afraid of female orgasms or the risk of infidelity? Give up the barbarity and try a little tenderness instead.
> ...



I did do the research. Did you read the article I posted? 

Health risks for the women are clear and decreased sensation or worse of the clitoris and labia minora and majora. 

If not to decrease sexual pleasure for the woman what is the justification for this barbaric practice?

.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Decus said:


> Health risks for the women are clear and decreased sensation or worse of the clitoris and labia minora and majora.
> If not to decrease sexual pleasure for the woman what is the justification for this barbaric practice?


Every type of surgery performed even under the best of medical care still carries health risks.

As to why the ritual is performed? I don't know or care.

It's their country and culture. Leave them alone.  ...


----------



## Decus (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Health risks for the women are clear and decreased sensation or worse of the clitoris and labia minora and majora.
> ...



Ok so what I understand from your response is that you don't know and don't care and that other countries are free to do what they want.

How do you feel about making female genital mutilation illegal in the US with mandatory prison terms for people performing the procedure? Will you support making the practice illegal in the US?

.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Decus said:


> How do you feel about making female genital mutilation illegal in the US with mandatory prison terms for people performing the procedure? Will you support making the practice illegal in the US?


From what I understand the practice is already illegal here in America. ...


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right


God has much worse in store if they don't repent.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right
> ...



Mhm..and that's between them and God.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

Sahba said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line, the women knew they were engaging in a criminal act, got caught, and had to pay the price.
> ...


Yes it should, but this only reveals the hypocrisy of the h Muslim cult. They SHOULD be executed (adult men raping boys (or girls))


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you justify female genital mutilation?
> ...


Sorry, but it is NOT. It has NOTHING in common with circumcision. But this is off topic and the tards want to derail THIS thread


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


So is every moral law Including murder, abortion and pretty much any law.

Allowing a great moral sin is why we have the endless problems with these freaks today.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right
> ...


Typical Muslim garbage, persecute those who only wish to love those people they feel an intimate passion for.  Islam needs to be wiped from the earth.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> Typical Muslim garbage, persecute those who only wish to love those people they feel an intimate passion for. Islam needs to be wiped from the earth


How do you feel about pedophilia and bestiality?

We already know the left has been moving to normalize that too.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Muslim garbage, persecute those who only wish to love those people they feel an intimate passion for. Islam needs to be wiped from the earth
> ...


Islam is pro-pedophilia.  Beastiality, as it isn't involving "humans," is to remain illegal.


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you justify female genital mutilation?
> ...


Human Rights / Natural Rights are the souls right to exist with fundamental ("God given") rights that supersede creed, religion, tradition or law! There is such a thing as immutable wright and wrong, good and evil; irregardless of human institution of the above. Much of Sharia Law subverts these basic human rights with FGM being a stark example (the average age is 10 yo). FGM isn't just cutting but also involves stitching up to create a tiny aperture to mimic the tight anal sphincters of young boys that these reprobates get familiarized with. Evil is evil and just because cultural, societal, religious perversions exist doesn't mean that your moral relativism gives U an ideological or moral pass~!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Sahba said:


> Human Rights / Natural Rights are the souls right to exist with fundamental ("God given") rights that supersede creed, religion, tradition or law! There is such a thing as immutable wright and wrong, good and evil; irregardless of human institution of the above. Much of Sharia Law subverts these basic human rights with FGM being a stark example (the average age is 10 yo). FGM isn't just cutting but also involves stitching up to create a tiny aperture to mimic the tight anal sphincters of young boys that these reprobates get familiarized with. Evil is evil and just because cultural, societal, religious perversions exist doesn't mean that your moral relativism gives U an ideological or moral pass~!


Silliest most misinformed post I've read in a long time.  ....   

Thanks for the laugh.....


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > Human Rights / Natural Rights are the souls right to exist with fundamental ("God given") rights that supersede creed, religion, tradition or law! There is such a thing as immutable wright and wrong, good and evil; irregardless of human institution of the above. Much of Sharia Law subverts these basic human rights with FGM being a stark example (the average age is 10 yo). FGM isn't just cutting but also involves stitching up to create a tiny aperture to mimic the tight anal sphincters of young boys that these reprobates get familiarized with. Evil is evil and just because cultural, societal, religious perversions exist doesn't mean that your moral relativism gives U an ideological or moral pass~!
> ...


Female genital mutilation (FGM) frequently asked questions

Expound on the errors in my post... U sick depraved Fuck!!!  BTW check out some of the health issues and tell me again how your moral relativism works! U like to do one or two
liner posts historically. How about you put together a cogent paragraph or two on your view point and reasoning....


_"Immediate complications include severe pain, shock, hemorrhage, tetanus or infection, urine retention, ulceration of the genital region and injury to adjacent tissue, wound infection, urinary infection, fever, and septicemia. Hemorrhage and infection can be severe enough to cause death.

Long-term consequences include complications during childbirth,  anemia, the formation of cysts and abscesses, keloid scar formation, damage to the urethra resulting in urinary incontinence, dyspepsia (painful sexual intercourse), sexual dysfunction, hypersensitivity of the genital area and increased risk of HIV transmission, as well as psychological effects.

Infibulation, or type III FGM, may cause complete vaginal obstruction resulting in the accumulation of menstrual flow in the vagina and uterus. Infibulation creates a physical barrier to sexual intercourse and childbirth. An infibulated woman therefore has to undergo gradual dilation of the vaginal opening before sexual intercourse can take place. Often, infibulated women are cut open on the first night of marriage (by the husband or a circumciser) to enable the husband to be intimate with his wife. At childbirth, many women also have to be cut again because the vaginal opening is too small to allow for the passage of a baby. Infibulation is also linked to menstrual and urination disorders, recurrent bladder and urinary tract infections, fistulae and infertility."_


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Let's put it another way; if I were able to prevent a woman or girl from undergoing FGM, against her will, I would not hesitate to use lethal force toward that end (period)!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Sahba said:


> FGM isn't just cutting but also involves stitching up to create a tiny aperture to mimic the tight anal sphincters of young boys that these reprobates get familiarized with.


Your post is misinformed  beyond belief. But I'll be magnanimous and correct the errors.

During the girl's circumcision her vagina is sewed shut and a small opening is left for the girl to be able to urinate. 

In a few years when she is engaged to be married. All of the vaginal stitches are cut and removed a couple of weeks before the marriage ceremony, so she and her husband can have sex on their wedding night.

So now you know.......


----------



## Sahba (Sep 3, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> > FGM isn't just cutting but also involves stitching up to create a tiny aperture to mimic the tight anal sphincters of young boys that these reprobates get familiarized with.
> ...


U do know that the *link & copied text I provided x 2 post above*, says the same thing... There is a plethora of information in that link including the *various types* of FGM & procedures, customs etc.  Your heinousness is one thing but we now have to deal with your limited cognitive abilities in the filth you spew out here on this thread...


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 3, 2018)

Sahba said:


> Let's put it another way; if I were able to prevent a woman or girl from undergoing FGM, against her will, I would not hesitate to use lethal force toward that end (period)!


There is plenty of opportunity for you to go full Rambo in several muslim countries, because they perform female circumcision on all the girls around 8 to 10 years of age.

So what's stopping you besides a plane ticket?   .....


----------



## prickly pyne (Sep 4, 2018)

Sahba said:


> & we're supposed to believe that those sick bearded fuckers watching didn't 'get off' on the whole thing... Just like slavery, voting, buying land or firearms used to be restricted by 'the law of our land' here in the US, until enough people said to hell with it, and took a stand. I hope they Likewise take a stand... 'F' Sharia law, IMHO!


better if the two girls had been punished in private


----------



## prickly pyne (Sep 4, 2018)

Although there is nothing in the Quran mandating female circumcision.

I have no problem with it being performed on muslim females.  .....   [/QUOTE]

Do you supporf infibulation?


----------



## prickly pyne (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you justify female genital mutilation?
> ...



then you support it as a cultural practice not a religious one per se?


----------



## prickly pyne (Sep 4, 2018)

Decus said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...



He is right about something.  The practice goes back thousands of years. It predates both Islam and Christianity and probably Judaism. When and where it started is unknown


----------



## prickly pyne (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > How do you feel about making female genital mutilation illegal in the US with mandatory prison terms for people performing the procedure? Will you support making the practice illegal in the US?
> ...



actually it is still legal in about half the states.  federal law only applies when state lines are crossed.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Yea, freedom to engage in perversion.



It's only perversion if you're doing it right.


----------



## prickly pyne (Sep 4, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no fan of lesbos but no...that's not right
> ...


 I'd flog the girls for doing it in a car.. In their own private homes it's their business


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 4, 2018)

prickly pyne said:


> then you support it as a cultural practice not a religious one per se?


Correct  ...


----------

